# is this do-able or are my expectations too high?



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New to EV, quick learner, is this feasible?*

I thought of some other things you guys should probably know. The motor is humongous (guys fit LS1 and LS2 V8 motors in this engine bay). And after the motor is gone there is no transmission in that engine bay, it is in the back. There is a torque tube that goes straight down the middle of the car to the tranny which is mounted directly to the rear axle. The motor would mount to this torque tube ideally leaving tons of engine bay space for controllers and batteries and anything else necessary. If you need anymore info please let me know. If you want to read up on the 944 turbo http://www.clarks-garage.com is an awesome resource. thanks for any help


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New to EV, quick learner, is this feasible?*

Personally I build trikes, so not much of an expert on converting. There are LOTS of brain cells here that would be able to help. It seems to me that your donor is a sound choice. (light, fairly aerodynamic, lots of room for batteries)

I have a personal interest in an idea about halfway through this thread:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20415&highlight=work

where you would couple a dual shaft motor to the trans, then a very small "helper engine" either a small generator motor, or even a small motorcycle engine (just enough hp to pull highway speed, should be 20hp or so for the Porsche)

If you have any interest in doing it this way there are more then a few guys who would be anxious to see how it works out


----------



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New to EV, quick learner, is this feasible?*

That is an interesting idea. unfortunately what i am looking for is performance. if this idea turns out to be impossible, or near impossible due to price I may try that same idea in my Chevy Cobalt, but I want to keep the Porsche fast because its a Porsche. if you get this idea to work please let me know how it goes.thanks for the reply


----------



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys,this will be my first foray into an EV. here is what I would like to do. I have a 1987 Porsche 944 Turbo that I would like to convert into an EV. here's where i'm not sure if its do-able. I want to keep similar acceleration (my best time was a 14.2 second quarter mile), a similar pull from high way speeds (3 seconds from 40 to 80). and get at least 60 miles to a charge (preferrable more like 100). has anybody had results like this or am I shooting too high? how much should I expect to spend on parts (no labor)?thanks for any help


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New to EV, quick learner, is this feasible?*

If you have the cash, I suspect it might work based on this conversion:

http://www.metricmind.com/ac_honda/main2.htm

The guy converted a Honda and got similar or better performance.

However, he used very premium parts and the conversion was similar in cost to a brand new car. Just getting the range you are talking about means you're probably going to need an expensive battery chemistry, and if you plan on driving like a maniac you definitely won't get max range.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ender751 said:


> Hey guys,this will be my first foray into an EV. here is what I would like to do. I have a 1987 Porsche 944 Turbo that I would like to convert into an EV. here's where i'm not sure if its do-able. I want to keep similar acceleration (my best time was a 14.2 second quarter mile), a similar pull from high way speeds (3 seconds from 40 to 80). and get at least 60 miles to a charge (preferrable more like 100). has anybody had results like this or am I shooting too high? how much should I expect to spend on parts (no labor)?thanks for any help


That sounds slow compared to a Tesla...

Anything is possible, if you have enough benjamins.

White Zombie is a street legal EV conversion with an 11.882 1/4 mi @ 109.52.


----------



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

It is definitely slow compared to a Tesla, but seems quite speedy compared to most of the other conversion talked about. I hear top speeds of 55 or 60 mph and extremely slow aceleration. I'm ok if thats the only choice I have but I won't be putting it into this car, i would buy something else. thanks for the input


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ender - To avoid confusion, please do not cross-post between forums. I've merged your identical topics into this one.


----------



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I have a few more questions. we have determined that this is definitely do-able. my questions are: what motors would you guys suggest to achieve this? If I find a motor I can hopefully find appropriate controllers and what-not to hopefully start getting a rough estimate of price. What type of battery would you recommend? what are the advantages and disadvantages of each and how many should I plan on buying? hopefully i'm not overwhelming everybody with incredibly noobish questions. thanks for your patience and help


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a sticky meant for new guys who have the same questions you do.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html

Try searching for batteries, or AC motors, or DC motors, etc etc. If that doesn't help, there are books at the library on EV's that are IMMENSELY helpful. Thats where I started..... then I read existing threads.

The info is in this forum .... its like a giant EVcyclopedia.....


----------



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

I apologize for Frodus, he really can come across rough at times.

I know there is a lot to read on this forum and sometimes it is easily just posting a question in hopes there will be a clear answer, but Frodus has a point that some reading is required. But then again, there are those of us who do the same and will post a question without looking it up because it takes too long and we want a solution now. haha. So, don't be turned away by any remarks that seem rough in this forum, in fact, it can be sometimes like a battlefield if the wrong question is asked in here. 

Anyway, questions never bother me even if it does others. 
Well the reading here can be a bit overwhelming to a new person interested in EV's, but I guess we could just point you in the right direction with a link instead to the right thread on this forum. That is also sometimes work too. 

Don't be afraid to ask, that is why this forum is here. I ask crazy questions all the time. Right Frodus?  We are all good friends here. Even if some slap each other around a bit. haha
Frodus is really good people.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I was just having a frustrated friday at work... My work computer was unusable all week, so I couldn't do anything.....

I'm just gonna resume to ONLY posting the link to the wiki.... sorry if I came across as a jerk.... but there's a TON of great information on the wiki.... with lots of links. It helped me chose my motor and calculate some of the values I needed.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

frodus said:


> but there's a TON of great information on the wiki


It's a valid point. The forum has search and wiki features because tons of people ask tons of questions, and the easiest way to get answers to most questions is to research with the tools provided...

On the other hand, I personally try to answer questions when able AND link to resources, OR I tend to not answer at all if I'm not in a mood to help.

*shrug* 

Ender- don't be put off... there is a lot of information out there, but to someone unfamiliar with the concepts required, it can be daunting to find and tie the concepts together until understanding is reached.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds as if you want something on the order of a race car. Yes, some EVers are into racing. But they can be very high maintenance. Just look at the battery situation, for instance. I happen to use a 6V, 250amp, 72# battery (times 20). While this rather huge battery can briefly deliver 500A (or more), personally I avoid going over 300A to avoid damage to the battery plates and interconnecting wires. The same as you dare not overload the circuits & wiring at the house without expecting disastrous results. You will hear reports of the racers with high current motor controllers causing batteries to explode. Their goal is to win at any co$t, even if they are forced to be towed home.

Most on this board (myself included) are trying to efficiently get from Point A to Point B (30-50 local miles) at a low cost & don’t mind not being the first to the next red light. Some want to be more environmentally green. Some want to put their foot in it & are willing to trade range for speed. 

Are your expectations too high? …as you asked. My personal opinion is, Yes. But why not consider an EV as your second car. Keep the toy & build a commuter. Keep the EV dream alive.


----------



## Ender751 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well it sounds like electric car setups haven't gotten as far as i'd like. In order for me to get the performance and range that I would like out of the car I'm gonna have to spend quite a hunk of change. I could get a new ICE motor for the car and get the transmission tuned-up for half that price and get the reliability I would need to make it a daily driver. It sounds like the big factor is batteries. when the battery technology gets better and the price goes down I'll consider this swap again. thanks for all your help guys. good luck with your cars


----------

